# Jumping Up On Coffee Table



## TBone (May 8, 2012)

Our 8 week old keeps jumping up on or eating our coffee table! So far the Coke can of change hasn't worked, bitter apple spray didn't work, giving the "OFF" command isn't working...Any ideas or is she just being a pup?


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

She _is_ just being a typical pup, but this is an opportunity to teach her the OFF command. You have to be absolutely consistent because every time she succeeds in stealing something from the coffee table, it is going set you back in training. Jackpot her with treats every time you can anticipate her jump and redirect her... that will help her learn there is a bigger reward for not jumping up in the first place.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Bearing in mind that 8 weeks old is very, very young, I think finch gave you some good advice! Your pup is still a tiny baby. Redirecting and positive reinforcement combine to make the best approach. With a Vizsla, negative reinforcement can easily backfire, frighten her, and make her shut down. Throughout her life, positive training methods will always be best. Vizslas are quite sensitive. My dog, Willie, is about five-years-old now, and he stills responds best to "good boy", "nice job", etc. 

p.s. Welcome to the forums, TBone!


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

My puppy tried to do the same thing (the bowl with treats is also on the coffee table and she can smell them). I tell her "No" in a loud, low voice and angry face, and offer her a toy instead. So the combination of "No" and redirection. 

I discovered that when I change my usual tone to a low and loud "No" she recognizes the difference in emotion. At first, all my "No's" had no effect until I said it like I meant it and gave her a toy. So now I have a box on the coffee table with some of the toys.


----------



## TBone (May 8, 2012)

Thanks all this is helpful. Time will bring change.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

I believe your pup is doing this as a sign of respect for the recently departed Beastie Boy. I would start playing 'Fight for your right to Party' and then his actions will seem completely in line!!!1 

On a serious note. One thing you can try is to put things on the coffee table that will fall over if he tries to get on the table. This really works if they are loud things. Trust me if a young pup knocks something over an it makes noise they will keep their distance from that object in future.


----------



## TBone (May 8, 2012)

Noise making is a great idea.

Anyone have an idea for a substance to use where a dog LOVES the Bitter Apple taste? 




born36 said:


> I believe your pup is doing this as a sign of respect for the recently departed Beastie Boy. I would start playing 'Fight for your right to Party' and then his actions will seem completely in line!!!1
> 
> On a serious note. One thing you can try is to put things on the coffee table that will fall over if he tries to get on the table. This really works if they are loud things. Trust me if a young pup knocks something over an it makes noise they will keep their distance from that object in future.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Typical Vizsla puppy behavior. They can very focused, as you're finding out, even at a very young age.
You're going to have to do just as Finch outlined. A zillion soft corrections over the next few months and you'll be set.


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

TBone said:


> Time will bring change.



Time won't bring the change - hard work and consistency will. Without that, time will only bring a misbehaving dog!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

TBone said:


> Noise making is a great idea.
> 
> Anyone have an idea for a substance to use where a dog LOVES the Bitter Apple taste?


If your dog loves BITTER APPLE Yuck, you have not introduced it properly. 
DO this: soak a cotton ball in bitter apple and place it in the pups mouth. Do keep it's mouth shut for a minute, repeat the next day (may not be necessary, though). 
Next get a water spray bottle and fill it with water, add a few drops of bitter apple. Spray on anything the dog chews and you don't want it to. You won't be able to smell the bitter apple but rest assured you dog will. THE END


----------

